
Theming with CSS custom properties - giacomozinetti
I&#x27;ve played with CSS custom properties to make my personal website theme-able. Try the color picker on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;giko.it with Firefox or Chrome Canary. (color picker icon at the bottom right)
======
brudgers
I don't see a color picker.

